# Hey from tennessee



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community! We're glad you joined us.


----------



## Carey Parsons (Mar 27, 2018)

Welcome ...new here too...I had a Gee 16 several years back...9.9 honda which was plenty ..fun boat.....now have a Towee Rivermaster Calusa, 20 suzuki...and opt rowing frame...far better quality boat IMO...much more stable, more freeboard, roomier than the Gee...safer I feel .. ....Rivers , lakes, skinnies... love it...deluxe pro trailer, too...follow on Instagram towee_boats


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Drew Gilchrist (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Carey - I just joined the group to learn more about multi-purpose skiffs. Looking at a Towee Calusa and was wondering if you have a jack plate for your motor, and what kind of anchor system you use on yours.




Carey Parsons said:


> Welcome ...new here too...I had a Gee 16 several years back...9.9 honda which was plenty ..fun boat.....now have a Towee Rivermaster Calusa, 20 suzuki...and opt rowing frame...far better quality boat IMO...much more stable, more freeboard, roomier than the Gee...safer I feel .. ....Rivers , lakes, skinnies... love it...deluxe pro trailer, too...follow on Instagram towee_boats[/QU


----------

